# Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko



## shafty262 (3. August 2016)

Moin,

ich bin mich gerade Versicherungstechnisch am Informieren, um das richtige für mein Boot zu finden.

Meine Hauptfrage ist jetzt da das Boot ja umgebaut  ist, übernimmt dann im Falle des Falles die Versicherung überhaupt? 

Das Quicksilver ist ja durch die ursprünglich verbauten Sitzbänke unsinkbar. Das ist aber mit meinem Ausbau nicht mehr der Fall denke ich. Eine Sitzbank wurde komplett entfernt und eine angesägt um Stauraum zu schaffen. 

Habt ihr eure Boote Haftpflicht Versichert oder Teil/Vollkassko? 

Und was zahlt ihr so?

Das Boot:

Quicksilver 450 SF Bj: 2007
Motor: 15 PS Suzuki Bj: 2015
Getrailert also kein Wasserlieger.

Es wurde ein Komplettumbau durchgeführt. Also Belichtung , verkabelung für Emotor und Echolote und das alles dann mit Siebdruckplatten verpackt und mit Teppich bezogen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin mich gerade Versicherungstechnisch am Informieren, um das richtige für mein Boot zu finden.
> 
> ...



Das wird wohl von der Versicherung abhängen und sich sehr stark im Beitrag abzeichnen....


----------



## Rotbart (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Auch wenn jetzt jeder Versicherungsmakler aufheulen wird:
Letztlich soll/braucht man nur Risiken versichern, die im Schadensfalle Existenzbedrohend werden können.

Bei einem Boot dieser Klasse - ohne dies abwertend zu meinen - würde ein Totalverlust vermutlich die eigene Existenz nicht gefährden. 

Anders natürlich, wenn man mit dem Boot einen Schaden verursacht.

Insofern wäre die Haftpflicht "pflicht" - aber abklären, vielleicht deckt die bereits bestehende Privathaftpflicht ja bereits dieses Risiko mit ab? Oder kann mit einer geringen "Zusatzbuchung" aufgestockt werden?

Die Frage nach der Voll- und Teilkasko lässt sich dann unter der Abwägung
- Materialler Wert
- Finanzierung (läuft noch ein Kredit, der im Schadensfall weiter bedient werden muss?)
- Höhe der Versicherungsbeiträge
klären.

Eine - von Versicherungsmaklern ebenso gehasste Alternative:
Den Betrag, den die Vollkasko kosten würde, einfach zur Seite legen und für den eigenen Schadensfalle ansparen. Tritt ein Schaden am Boot ein, kann man auf diesen Betrag zurückgreifen. Tritt der Schaden nicht ein, hat man den Betrag angespart.

Letztlich bleibt immer ein Risiko: 
- Schließt man ne Kaskoversicherung ab und es kommt nicht zum Schaden, hat man insofern einen Schaden, dass man Beiträge in den Wind geschossen hat.
- Schließt man keine Kaskoversicherung ab und es kommt zum Schaden, muss man sein eigenes Kapital einsetzen.

Ich handhabe es daher so: Haftpflicht - Ja. Kasko - Nein.

Aber Versicherungen bleiben immer ein sehr individuelles Thema.
Ein richtig oder falsch zeigt sich erst im Schadensfalle.


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Hab jetzt bei meiner Versicherung nachgefragt. Also neine Private greift bei Booten nicht. Ne normale Haftpflicht für das Boot kostet mich 40 jährlich. Morgen hole ich noch ein Angebot für Teil und Vollkassko. Aus dem Board hier hab ich nen netten Tipp bekommen da mach ich mich morgen auch nochmal schlau. Wenn ich fuer 200 im Jahr ne Vollkasko kriege die gegen Diebstahl und Absaufen usw absichert dann nehme ich definitiv die Vollkassko.


----------



## mlkzander (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

viel teurer als 200€ kann die VK ja kaum sein,

es kommt auf die versicherte summe an / und die VK

deckt auch schäden am boot während es auf dem trailer liegt/fährt ab

von mir einen fetten daumen hoch für die VK

egal wieviel geld man hat oder verdient, entsprechend ist das budged

und somit variiert auch oft der preis einer anschaffung

ein totalverlust ist somit meist sehr schmerzhaft.........


----------



## HAPE-1909 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Also meine normale Haftpflichtversicherung hat mein Boot noch mit drin. Liegt aber daran, das ich nur 5 PS habe und es bis dahin inklusive ist.


Was die Vollkasko beim Diebstahl des Motors angeht:
Ist das überhaupt nötig? Da du ja trailerst geh ich mal davon aus, dass das Boot zuhause im Garten oder Garage etc. steht. 
Beim Wasserlieger wäre die Diebstahlklausel durchaus überlegenswert - aber zuhause??? (geh ich mal von aus)

Insgesamt finde ich 200 Euro für ne Vollkasko - auch bei "relativ" geringem Bootswert - ziemlich wenig, was mich überraschen sollte, wenn dem wirklich so wäre.


----------



## Dieter02 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es beim Boot keine Teilkasko.
Ich habe bei meinem Boot nur die Haftpflicht, zur Kasko ist erstens das Boot zu alt und lohnt sich für mich nicht.
Mein Boot steht immer auf dem Trailer in meiner Garage, somit ist der Diebstahl ziemlich ausgeschlossen.
Ich zahle für mein Boot mit 65PS und der integrierten Trailerhaftpflicht so um die 70€.
Die Trailerhaftpflicht wird dann interresant wenn der Trailer nicht am Fahrzeug hängt.
Es gibt noch unterschiede in der Kasko Versicherung, Zeitwert und Neuwert glaub ich.
Wenn du möchtest wende dich an "Blaue Elise" aus dem Boote forum, der ist Versicherungsmakler.
Ich selbst bin bei der VK Gallion, hatte allerdings selbst noch keinen Schaden somit musste die Versicherung noch nichts zahlen.


----------



## mlkzander (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

also ich bezahle 350 CHF für eine VK mit 25K versicherungssumme

(das sollte in D ja deutlich günstiger sein?)

und die VK ist nicht NUR für diebstahl gedacht, sondern je nach revier

auch wichtig für unterwasserteile, (je nach motor sind da schnell

 4k weg) und wie bereits erwähnt für das boot auf dem trailer, auch 

während der autofahrt oder wenn das gespann mal auf der raststätte 

etc. gerammt wird und fahrerflucht begangen wird........ usw. usw.


----------



## Chips (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Es kommt auch darauf an in welchen Revier(en) du dein
Boot fahren möchtest.
Da sind preislich große Unterschiede möglich.

Da ich mein Boot auch mal mit nach Westnorwegen nehme (bis ca. Höhe Trondheim) musste ich lange suchen.
Die meisten Versicherungen gelten nur bis Höhe Bergen....

Zahle für VK und Haftpflicht zusammen um die 400€ für
22K Versicherungssumme.

Chips


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Also meine normale Haftpflichtversicherung hat mein Boot noch mit drin. Liegt aber daran, das ich nur 5 PS habe und es bis dahin inklusive ist.
> 
> 
> Was die Vollkasko beim Diebstahl des Motors angeht:
> ...



Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung, kann ich sagen, ja auch zu Hause ist eine Kaskoversicherung ratsam.

Und mlkZander hat recht, der Verlust hätte mich nicht umgebracht, aber die Versicherung bringt mich hoffentlich wieder schneller aufs Wasser.


----------



## Gerd II (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Hallo,

 also ich hab für mein Boot 160,-€ Kasko, incl. Haftpflicht bezahlt.
 Der Trailer ist mit eingeschlossen.
 Bei Kasko ist die Haftpflicht kostenlos incl. . Der Trailer ist in der Pkw-Haftpflicht mit eingeschlossen, aber eben nur solange,wie er am Fahrzeug angekoppelt ist. Deshalb lohnt auch dort die zusätzliche Haftpflicht.

 Gruß Gerd


----------



## HAPE-1909 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Dann nehme ich mal alles zurück.
Hätte nicht gedacht, das ne Vollkasko so günstig ist.

Bei dem Preis ist es ja keine Überlegung wert...
(hätte mit wesentlich mehr € gerechnet)


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Das Boot steht wenn ich nicht angeln bin in einer abgeschlossen Garage mit direktem zugang zum Haus. Wir wohnen allerdings aufm Land und es werden immer mehr Einbrüche. Der Verlust würde mich auch nicht umbringen aber wenn ich das absichern kann warum nicht. Solange Ich in 6 Jahren dann nicht von den Beiträgen das Boot hätte nochmal kaufen koennen. 

Zum Angeln bin ich nur in Deutschland und Holland unterwegs.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

ich kann jedem nur raten ne kasko zu machen.trailer ist am auto versichert und wenn du ihn per hand irgendwo gegen schiebst dann hast du hoffentlich ne private haftpflicht......#6


----------



## Ursus Albis (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Auch wenn jetzt jeder Versicherungsmakler aufheulen wird:
> Letztlich soll/braucht man nur Risiken versichern, die im Schadensfalle Existenzbedrohend werden können.



Genau. Für alles andere reicht ein Sparbuch, auf das man die ersparten Versicherungsbeiträge einzahlt. #6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



Ursus H. schrieb:


> Genau. Für alles andere reicht ein Sparbuch, auf das man die ersparten Versicherungsbeiträge einzahlt. #6



Mag wie erwähnt bei Kleinbeträgen die das Boot gekostet hat hinhauen....
Wenn mir mein neuer Kutter geklaut wird und ich sage, pah mach ich von den eingesparten Versicherungsbeiträgen wieder gut und hole mir ein Neuen, dann (habe gerade mal nachgerechnet) werde ich in 100 Jahren erst wieder auf so einem Boot sitzen, was gestohlen wurde.
 Alleine für den Motor alleine müsste ich 30 Jahre Beitrag sparen.


----------



## Forester FXT (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Bin bei der Gothaer.

Dort bezahle ich 82 € im Jahr für die VK vom Boot.

Ist bis 6000 € Versichert wobei der gleiche Preis für sogar 15 T ist. Müsste mal genau in den Vertrag schauen.

Boot/Trailer sowie Motoren sind gegen Diebstahl Versichert . Auch das Überschlagen auf der Straße ist mit drin.

Haftpflicht brauchst du für dein Boot erst ab 15 PS bis dahin ist alles in deiner Privathaftpflicht drin... Wenn du eine Hast 

Trailer ist bei Grünem Kennzeichen über das Auto mit Versichert bei schwarzem brauchst du was Eigenes...


----------



## shafty262 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Bin bei der Gothaer.
> 
> Dort bezahle ich 82 € im Jahr für die VK vom Boot.
> 
> ...


Das ist nicht korrekt. Nicht jede Privathaftflicht deckt ein Boot unter 15 PS mit ab. 82 für eine Vollkassko ist mal ne Ansage wenn die wirklich 15000 abdeckt. Das ist dann mit Abstand das beste was ich bis jetzt gehört hab.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Ich will nicht nörgeln,und ich mach auch keine Werbung für eine Versicherung, aber es gibt mehr Unterschiede zwischen Versicherungen als nur der Beitrag.

Immer würde ich mich umhören, wie die Abwicklung im Schadensfall erfolgt. Daran messe ich eine gute Versicherung.


----------



## bootszander (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Hallo shafty 262
Welche versicherung ist es für 40 € jährlich?

Haftpflicht ja. 
Kasko nur wenn ich in dem jahr auch nach kroatien fahre.


----------



## bootszander (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Hallo shafty 262
Welche versicherung ist es für 40 € jährlich?

Haftpflicht ja. 
Kasko nur wenn ich in dem jahr auch nach kroatien fahre.
Angelsachen im boot sind nicht mitversichert auch nicht wenn es auf meinem grundstück steht.


----------



## goover (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

QS550, 90PS. Haftpflicht 75€, VK 220, feste taxe 25000 und 3000 Trailer.  Hauptsächlich die Versicherungssumme ist maßgeblich für die Höhe und die Schaden freien und Versicherten Jahre, so meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## shafty262 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo shafty 262
> Welche versicherung ist es für 40 € jährlich?
> 
> Haftpflicht ja.
> Kasko nur wenn ich in dem jahr auch nach kroatien fahre.


Die Öffentliche . Haftpflicht 39 Euro jährlich. 10.000000 Personenschäden und 100000 Sachschäden.


----------



## Zanderandre (14. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Leute, denkt bitte daran das auch Havarie und Bergelohn mitversichert seien sollten  . Sind in der Regel immer 50% vom Bootspreis . Sollte man im Fall der Fälle immer im Vorfeld abklären. In Holland gibt es Menschen die nur darauf warten bis einer liegen bleibt und dann schleppen und kassieren die Richtig ab. Und sowas deckt nich jede Versicherung ab.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



Zanderandre schrieb:


> Leute, denkt bitte daran das auch Havarie und Bergelohn mitversichert seien sollten . Sind in der Regel immer 50% vom Bootspreis . Sollte man im Fall der Fälle immer im Vorfeld abklären. *In Holland gibt es Menschen die nur darauf warten bis einer liegen bleibt und dann schleppen und kassieren die Richtig ab*. Und sowas deckt nich jede Versicherung ab.



Jo, wenn sie dann fertig sind würde ich mich bedanken und abdampfen, denn ohne das ich einen Auftrag erteile hat keiner auch nur irgendwas von mir abzuschleppen und ab zu kassieren


----------



## Zanderandre (15. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Es soll auch schon Menschen gegeben haben die in einer Notsituation waren und dementsprechend dankbar für Hilfe gewesen sind. Und sollte mal ein Boot kentern ist man verpflichtet es zu melden und sowas kostet ne Menge wenn ein Boot wieder hochgeholt werden muss wenn es z.b zum Hindernis wird.
Ist leider nicht bei jeder Versicherung mit eingeschlossen .


----------



## Zanderandre (15. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Die Bootskaskoversicherung tritt ein bei Sturm, Brand, Sinken, Vandalismus und Diebstahl. Damit ist das Boot nicht nur auf dem Wasser oder im Hafen, sondern auch während des Transportes vom Winterquartier zum Wasser abgesichert.
Ist in einer Haftlich nicht mit drin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Jo, wenn sie dann fertig sind würde ich mich bedanken und abdampfen, denn ohne das ich einen Auftrag erteile hat keiner auch nur irgendwas von mir abzuschleppen und ab zu kassieren



Und wenn du einen Verkehrsunfall auf einer BAB hast entscheidest du auch, ob der Wagen abgeschleppt wird, oder vor Ort wegrostet?

Nein, ein Wrack wird gehoben und das ist auch richtig so. Sollte man bei der Wahl der Versicherung berücksichtigen.


----------



## siluro 1211 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Hallo,


ich denke das eine VK durchaus Sinn macht. Ich habe z.b. meinen Trailer mit grünem Kennzeichen mit in der VK drin.
Auch abgehängt ist da alles versichert.


Einem Bekannten ist auf einem großem Strom der Motor ausgefallen. In die Steinpackung gekracht, UW Teil am A...!
Da sind schnell mal bei großen Motoren 2-3 Tausender weg...!


Ich zahle z.b. bei einem versichertem Wert von 15T€ im Jahr 240€ VK. Hatte zwar in den 9 Jahren noch nie einen Schadensfall, das ist es mir aber wert.


Wer sich Boote für ein paar Tausend Euro leisten kann, der sollte auch in der Lage sein diese Summen zu bezahlen....!


Soll aber jeder so machen wie er denkt!


Gruß Mike


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



Testudo schrieb:


> Und wenn du einen Verkehrsunfall auf einer BAB hast entscheidest du auch, ob der Wagen abgeschleppt wird, oder vor Ort wegrostet?
> 
> Nein, ein Wrack wird gehoben und das ist auch richtig so. Sollte man bei der Wahl der Versicherung berücksichtigen.



Ne da steht es fest, das mir das Ding mein ADAC abholt und da hin bringt wo ich möchte, nachdem ich ihm den Auftrag erteilt habe-denn darum ging es, nicht darum ob es gemacht wird oder nicht! Lesen-verstehen, dann antworten#t

Zanderandre schrieb da warten welche um abzukassieren, darauf habe ich geantwortet.
Denn die können lange warten, so lange ich den nicht die "Freigabe" erteile das genau die oder der mein Boot da raus ziehen sollen, bekommt keiner Geld oder hat das Boot weg zu schleppen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ne da steht es fest, das mir das Ding mein ADAC abholt und da hin bringt wo ich möchte, nachdem ich ihm den Auftrag erteilt habe-denn darum ging es, nicht darum ob es gemacht wird oder nicht! Lesen-verstehen, dann antworten#t
> 
> Zanderandre schrieb da warten welche um abzukassieren, darauf habe ich geantwortet.
> Denn die können lange warten, so lange ich den nicht die "Freigabe" erteile das genau die oder der mein Boot da raus ziehen sollen, bekommt keiner Geld oder hat das Boot weg zu schleppen.



Bei Booten hast du oftmals keine freie Wahl, ob das Boot geborgen wird, oder nicht.

Du musst den Untergang melden, und dann entscheiden Andere.

In der Regel wird geborgen, sei es um ein vermeintliches Schifffahrtshindernis  zu entfernen, se es um Umweltschäden zu minimieren.


----------



## Angelbube (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Ich fahre eine Crescent 465 mit einem 30er Honda, Versicherungswert ca. 10.000€. Versichert habe ich das Boot bei der Firma Eerdmans. Ich habe seinerzeit eine Vollkasko abgeschlossen und bezahle im Jahr circa 130 Euro. Man muss hier aber genau hinsehen. Das Boot ist nur versichert, wenn es abgeschlossen ist. Das heißt der Motor muss mit einem Aussenborderschloss ausgestattet sein. Zudem muss der Trailer durch Radkralle und Kupplungsschloss gesichert sein. Liegt das Boot im Wasser, muss es mit einer von der Versicherung zugelassenes Kombination aus Kette und Schloss abgeschlossen werden. 
Sollte ich einen Diebstahlschaden erleiden und habe z. B. den Trailer nicht entsprechend gesichert, wird die Versicherung den Schaden vermutlich nicht begleichen.
Fazit: In jedem Fall die AGB' s der entsprechenden Versicherung lesen!

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## allegoric (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Hab ein Aluboot von Kimple mit einem Gesamtwert von ca 6000-7000€. Wenn das Teil sinkt, hab ich halte Pech gehabt. Ich schieße doch nicht den Versicherungen X-Summen in den Rachen für Kaskoschutz. Da kann ich mir gleich ein zweites Boot dazu kaufen. Haftpflicht hingegen ist ein Muss. So ne fette Yacht rammen, kann böse teuer werden.

Das Boot steht selbst in der angemieten Garagen und ist über die Hausrat mit abgedeckt. So hab ich keine Schmerzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Für Haftpflicht und Kasko sind 200 Euro im Jahr so viel, das du dir ein zweites Boot vorhalten kannst? Da solltest du mit den Booten handeln, dann kannst du jede Versicherungsprämie bezahlen.


----------



## allegoric (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Solange die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering ist, dass es geklaut wird oder wie bei mir direkt in der Garage steht, deren Inhalt komplett bereits versichert ist, dann ist das restl. Risiko äußerst gering. Was anderes versichert man ja nicht ;-).

Haftpflicht außen vor, die muss immer rein.


----------



## elbetaler (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Ich musste mich vor einiger Zeit belehren lassen, dass in den meisten Fällen Schäden etc. mit und am Boot, selbst- oder fremdverschuldet, nicht über eine Hausratversicherung abgedeckt sind.
 Die Begründung scheint vorerst absurd, aber bei genauerem Betrachten versteht man die Hintergründe. Die große Vielfalt, allein bei Wasserfahrzeugen, die zu Freizeitzwecken genutzt werden, ist riesig. Bootsgröße, Motorisierung und Ausstattung, desweiteren andere Bedingungen, wie die Lagerung und den Verbleib außerhalb der Nutzungszeit, sind Faktoren, die für die Berechnung von Beiträgen und Erstattungen wichtig sind. Die Komplexität hat zu einer eigenen Versicherungssparte geführt (Boots-....Sportboot-Versicherung).
 Nur nebenbei: Für Wohnmobile gibt es eine (extra) Wohnmobil-Versicherung.

 Als langjähriges ADAC-Mitglied lag es für mich nahe, meine Bootsversicherung dort abzuschließen. Enthalten ist die Haftpflicht und eine Teilkasko und ganz wichtig, auch eine Insassen-Versicherung. Attraktiv obendrauf ist natürlich der Mitglieder-Rabatt.

 Die Grundvariante für jeden Bootsbesitzer sollte/muss ...
 die Haftpflicht-Versicherung sein. Denn wie schon erwähnt, wie will man die selbst verursachten (jederzeit möglich) Schäden an anderen Schiffen/Booten/Anlagen begleichen, die auch nach Brandereignissen usw. sehr hoch ausfallen können?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Es ging ja gerade bei der Hausratversicherung explizit um Diebstahl.
Wenn sein Boot nur zuhause in der Garage steht (also kein Wasserlieger) reicht ihm die Haftpflicht doch völlig im Vergleich zu r Kasko, die unter Umständen Diebstähle etc. mit abdecken,  was aber nicht in Anspruch genommen wird, da es niemals draussen gelassen wird.


Das es ganz ohne Haftpflicht nicht geht, steht ja nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Die Kasko deckt aber auch Havarie mit ab, Grundberührung usw. Das hat mit Haftpflicht nichts zu tun.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Wenn ich ein ein Boot besitze, ist das bezahlt. Der Motor auch. Dann sind die Sachen recht alt, aber immer top gepflegt und gewartet. Fahren und umgehen kann ich mit dem Zeug, weder unter Alkohol, Tabletten oder Drogen bewege ich das. Für was brauche ich eine Versicherung?


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



volkerm schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein ein Boot besitze, ist das bezahlt. Der Motor auch. Dann sind die Sachen recht alt, aber immer top gepflegt und gewartet. Fahren und umgehen kann ich mit dem Zeug, weder unter Alkohol, Tabletten oder Drogen bewege ich das. Für was brauche ich eine Versicherung?


Deutsche Bürger sind zu einer Vollkasko-Mentalität erzogen und grundlegend risikoavers.
54 Milliarden Euro haben die Bundesbürger im vergangenen Jahr für ihren  Versicherungsschutz bezahlt und da sind die  kostspieligen Krankenversicherung und die private Altersvorsorge noch nicht mal mit drin.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Kasko deckt aber auch Havarie mit ab, Grundberührung usw. Das hat mit Haftpflicht nichts zu tun.




Das ist dann halt eigenes Risiko, welches jeder selbst entscheiden kann/muss.


Fakt ist halt das die Kasko auf den Diebstahl bezogen nicht zwingend dabei sein muss, da nicht jeder sein Boot in der Öffentlichkeit liegen hat und da unter Umständen (Kleingedrucktes ) die Hausrat reicht.


----------



## Angelbube (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Mein Boot steht auch in einer abgeschlossenen Garage direkt am Haus. Dennoch habe ich eine Vollkasko Versicherung. Der Grund ist, dass ich häufig Zelten fahre und das Boot dann auch mal für einige Stunden unbeaufsichtigt neben dem Zelt steht. Ich bezahle im Jahr 80 Euro mehr für die Vollkasko und sichere damit einen Wert von 10.000 Euro ab. Für mich ist das ein gesundes Verhältnis. 

Vergleicht diese Zahlen mal mit eurer KFZ- Versicherung.......!
Aber jeder so wie er will.

Gruß Hardy


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Haftpflicht oder Teilkassko*

Ich habe mein Boot bei Wehring&Wolfes versichert (auch die meisten User vom Boote-Forum sind da) und bin mit allem zufrieden.

Der Service stimmt, dazu ist ein Beiboot und drei Motoren mit in der Versicherung. Und es ist völlig schnuppe was passiert.

Und bei den geringen Jahresbeträgen stelle ich mir nicht die Frage ob ich eine Vollkasko abschließe - ich habe es getan.
Ich bin auf dem Rhein unterwegs und da kann alles passieren, da ist mir wesentlich wohler dabei wenn ich eine gute Versicherung im Rücken habe.


----------

